# Ikan Koi > Do It Your Self >  KOST - KOST-AN KOI

## Ari

DEAR ALL,..

Saya punya sejumlah ikan koi yang sekarang sedang saya rawat kost-kan di tempat penitipan yang ada di kota jogjakarta,besarnya bervariasi dari 20 sampai 50 cm, besar kolam 9*10 meter dengan kedalaman 3,5m, tanpa ada dorongan arus,tapi air selalu berganti karena ada pompa air rumah tangga yang selalu mengisi dengan air baru,2 minggu sekali air diganti setengahnya. Dengan kondisi fisik kolam yang seperti itu tanpa arus,apakah bisa ikan koi saya tumbuh besar dengan body yang tetap yahud? makananya selalu terjamin dengan kualitas sedang. Thanks A lot

----------


## karom

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ad666

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ad666

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torajiro

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

